# Como magnetizar un hierro?



## leobasso (Mar 13, 2008)

Hola. El motivo de abrir este mensaje es para realizar un pequeña prueba. Si bien no es propiamente electronica, es parecida y la idea es emplearlo para soluciones electronicas.
Necesito saber como es el procedimiento para magnetizar una barra o una pieza de hierro?. Necesito saber si la misma para que sea muy efectiva debe ser directamente de aleación hierro-magnetita o puede ser de hierro solamente?. Tengan en cuenta que necesito que la misma no se desmagnetice al menos por muchos años. Quien sabe como se hace?, es sencillo de hacer?
Gracias, buena suerte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2008)

El hierro como tal solo existe en droguerias, todo lo que ves es acero, de mayor o menor calidad, pero acero (Hierro con carbono).

Hay una cierta relacion entre el magnetismo residual y la dureza del acero, no tiene sentido pero es asi, cuanto menos carbono tiene la aleacion menor magnetismo residual y viceversa

Para imantarlo puedes hacerlo mediante otro iman (Iman permanente) o mediante un electroiman, en una epoca se conseguia en ferreterias una herramineta para imantar o desimantar objetos en base a un iman permanente.

Mediante un electroiman:
Armas una bobina sobre el objeto a imantar y sobre esta bobina produces una descarga de corriente, si todo salio bien tienes tu iman.

Ahora por otro lado tu dices que quieres que conserve el magnetismo por muchos años, ahy se complica porque si bien el acero posee magnetismo residual, este disminuye con el paso del tiempo.

Si quieres que se mantenga por años debes recurrir a un iman permanente (Alnico, neodimio, ceramicas magneticas)

Saludos


----------

